# Stims ??



## Pika (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi guys i just want to get this right umm ok so preworkouts sups, i don't use them much at all but iv used 2 or 3 and i was thinking of cycling n.o xplode but i was told stims are bad as they can break down muscle by raising c levels ?? Is this true or am i just being para lol? Thansk alot


----------



## Pika (Aug 15, 2011)

Any1??


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 15, 2011)

no need to worry. all the pros use that stuff (along with other things). no need to worry, it wont make you lose muscle. try it out for a month or so and see how you like it !!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Aug 15, 2011)

dont know about muscle wasting but preworkouts with stims make me feel horrible and ruin my appetite for a good while after using


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 15, 2011)

everyone is diff. give a try to see how to respond to it. ronnie coleman uses no xplode before most of his workouts.


----------



## Pika (Aug 15, 2011)

Yh but ronnie is on steriods abd otger things so he can't lose anytging while on ? I have tryed um tgey help alot! I know i should'nt count on them thats why i will cycle um .... Ok i think ima give n.o again i was stupid when i first did had no clue .

You sure it don't break down muscle lol haa pluse im cutting so does it have high suger in it? With cals high? Lol


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 15, 2011)

if you have a good diet the nitric oxide supplement will not dimish your muscle. 
i like usp jack3d better tho


----------



## TampaSRT (Aug 15, 2011)

I use them and don't have any loss of appetite or muscle. When I get home from the gym I could eat a small cow.


----------



## Pika (Aug 15, 2011)

Ha thanks guys yh i think they are very good if used right! 

Think il try tge n.o xblode ima hit it for amouth and take amouth off any1 got a good way of taking it? Il be taking it 4 days aweeek mon, tru, thurs, fri,   2 much or? Thanks guys


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 15, 2011)

nope, 4 or 5 days a week is perfect!


----------



## Pika (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks bro


----------



## jimm (Aug 15, 2011)

i think there shit! u want a buzz? just add a few extra scoops in your coffee there a waste of money! course the pros use them only cause there sponsers throws truck loads of free stuff at them...


----------



## Pika (Aug 15, 2011)

Ohh? Lol thats a strong veiw bro? Thats a good point tho!

Why are they awaist? I mean do you just feel they dont work or?


----------



## jimm (Aug 16, 2011)

Pika said:


> Ohh? Lol thats a strong veiw bro? Thats a good point tho!
> 
> Why are they awaist? I mean do you just feel they dont work or?


 

I think they work buddy, but they are tottaly full with caffine!! thats what gives people the buzz feeling... plus from my experience you build up a tolerance to them pretty quick meaning you have to take more scoops meaning your done quicker and you have to go buy more. Plus they can give you an upset stomach and also keep you awake at night if your sensitive to the stuff.. if youve never tried them then by all means who am i to tell you not to.. i liked them at first but within about 2 weeks i was blasting 3 scoops and still wasnt getting the same buzz i did at first, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Pika (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for your comment, yh your right i did get pretty used to jacked ! I foubd my self taking 2 scoops at first then 3 days later 4 nearly 5 scoops!!!!


----------



## Curlycat (Aug 16, 2011)

jimm said:


> I think they work buddy, but they are tottaly full with caffine!! thats what gives people the buzz feeling... plus from my experience you build up a tolerance to them pretty quick meaning you have to take more scoops meaning your done quicker and you have to go buy more. Plus they can give you an upset stomach and also keep you awake at night if your sensitive to the stuff.. if youve never tried them then by all means who am i to tell you not to.. i liked them at first but within about 2 weeks i was blasting 3 scoops and still wasnt getting the same buzz i did at first, just my 2 cents.


 
^^^^ Agreed.
Try using the active ingredients such as DMAA neat (Geranamine, geranium extract) with caffeine to give the boost. Increase dose when you develop tolerance, BUT you have to cycle use. DMAA (used in Jacked) is a CNS (Central nervous stimulant, acting on the adrenaline pathway) - so it does stimulate the fight or flight response, which can lead to higher cortisol levels and adrenal fatigue, which is not good for building muscle - long term. Short term cycle use it works great! Should  give you a super workout. Just do not abuse it.


----------



## Pika (Aug 16, 2011)

Great comment! Ok so long term use you say fating and high c yes? So if i cycle it off lets say 3 weeks on 1 month and 1 week off ? Will i get high c ? Or any of the fats it may bring? Honestly?


----------



## Pika (Aug 16, 2011)

I mean i took a lil energy drink yesterday and i hated it because it had 230cals in it!!!!! Wtf!!!! Sugers high as fuck!! Soo if the pre sups are the same if not worse then fuck it i wont get um ? Thanks


----------



## Curlycat (Aug 17, 2011)

Pika said:


> Great comment! Ok so long term use you say fating and high c yes? So if i cycle it off lets say 3 weeks on 1 month and 1 week off ? Will i get high c ? Or any of the fats it may bring? Honestly?


 
The container should tell you about cycling? 3 Weeks on and 6 off sounds good. Think 4 weeks off should be fine as well??? If you increase adrenaline, should have a response on cortisol. Healthy levels of cortisol are good, but continuously high lvels are not. In my opinion you should not worry about the cortisol and enjoy the positive benefits you get from the stim.


----------



## Curlycat (Aug 17, 2011)

Pika said:


> I mean i took a lil energy drink yesterday and i hated it because it had 230cals in it!!!!! Wtf!!!! Sugers high as fuck!! Soo if the pre sups are the same if not worse then fuck it i wont get um ? Thanks


 
AGREED - sugar is not one of my favorite things. Fruit juice also high in sucrose (just another form of sugar) and basically does the same as normal sugar. So, fruit juice is not healthy if consumed in large amounts, usually low in fiber as well which makes it high GI.


----------



## Pika (Aug 17, 2011)

Yh i only have 1 cup of jucie aday ... Im stuck of getting a pre sup pr not i dntno yet  lol my diets real good im at 2100cals aday low carbs aroubd 60g of fats and 230g of pro's so im losing the fat but slowly...... Ready for my first h drol cycle just before chrismas  cant wait!!!!!!! But at tge moment im just stuck if a pre workout is worth it or shall i just start drinking coffi? Lol


----------



## Curlycat (Aug 17, 2011)

Get some stims. Sure you'll like it! Have your cuppa coffee as well, tastes good - I like my jave too. It is a common misconception that stims have masses amounts of caffeine. Sure some do, but there are ones that does not and actually have good ingredients that work. Ingredients should be listed from most to least, in reducing values onwards. So if caffeine is listed 1st or 2nd, beware…


----------

